
Facebook executive: Your News Feed will likely be “all video” in 5 years - danso
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/06/facebook-executive-your-news-feed-will-likely-be-all-video-in-five-years/
======
vorotato
People have been saying this since the invention of the television. I can read
much faster than I can listen to someone talking. If I had a disability this
might be useful, however since I don't I'll pass, thanks.

~~~
vorotato
Also let me know when I can "skim" a video.. whatever that would mean?

~~~
kpil
Skimming a text seems to be a skill that is on the decline.

I thought that videos presenting a tool or library was a fad, but now I
suspect that watching a video is actually faster and more convenient than
reading a text, for a lot of young people.

This concerns me a bit, since it is very time inefficient. I can skim a whole
book in a minute. Webpages are harder, but still much quicker than waiting for
some schmuck droning on and on in a video.

~~~
zig
Do you know of any resources or tips to improve skimming skills? I am
impressed that you can skim a book in a minute (even skimming a sentence or
two per chapter might take longer than that for me).

I've been trying to improve my reading speed - I feel like it's actually
degraded over time - but I don't know that I am making much progress.

~~~
kpil
I guess just read a lot of books, and keep doing it for several years. I
learned to read when I was four, so I can't really remember, but I don't think
I've gotten any faster since I was 16 or so. At that time I think I read for
at least one hour, more or less every night.

------
DKnoll
1\. If video is superior to text to convey information, why isn't this article
a video?

2\. They mention that text is declining year over year... I don't think they
can expect this trend to entirely phase out text... seems like more users are
gaining the ability to post videos and images (increasing smartphone ownership
and better access to mobile data) and utilising it in addition to text.

3\. Facebook is pushing towards video because prefacing videos with an ad is
acceptable whereas the same cannot be done with text or images.

~~~
Bartweiss
Point 2 seems significant. It's like charting the rise in time spent on email
and predicting that eventually we will be reading emails 24/7 without ever
sleeping.

Someone (who hopefully isn't doing analysis work) has failed to differentiate
"increased access to video posting" from "increasing desire to post videos".

------
niftich
I know it's not a statement of intent, but the quote nonetheless makes them
implicitly sound like they'll be taking on Youtube, Twitch, Snapchat. Those
are some big crosshairs. On two of those platforms, you can consume content
without being logged-in. The third, Snapchat, you're always your pseudonymous
identity. All of them allow you to cultivate a personality that's distinct
from your real-life one.

I think they overestimate the likelihood and volume of people with real-name
identities posting video content.

~~~
type0
Thats okay, the majority of the video would be stolen from youtube anyway

------
bwb
I do not believe that, nor do i want that. I can read way faster than I can
watch.

~~~
exclusiv
Same here. Apart from instructional videos, I avoid video at all costs. Takes
too long. Interrupts my workflow. Is not office friendly. Video ads are way
more annoying and waste bandwidth.

I can't recall any useful video in my news feed thus far.

------
beamatronic
Looking at the trends towards more video, forced video, intrusive ads, I
really see my WWW usage declining going forwards.

------
Bartweiss
Well, that would be the nail in the coffin for my interest in using Facebook.
I have auto-play off for News Feed videos, and I'm pretty sure it's been
months since I engaged with a video that I found there. It's my least favorite
form of content in mixed settings, I frequently use Facebook in places where
playing sound is out of the question, and it's almost always less content rich
than text or image.

I'm not sure if this is a statement of intent or a prediction about trends,
but if it pans out it will render the News Feed worthless to me.

------
atishay811
That's so true. All the text and photos and the users that need them will move
off Facebook to a new platform where you don't broadcast yourself.

------
thescribe
I'll likely stop visiting facebook in five years.

------
jhugg
Do not want.

------
plusfour
Hyping up videos so they can sell more ads?

------
macawfish
no it won't... cause I don't have a "Face Book News Feed" ;-)

------
Bombthecat
And all of them auto play

And play ads...

Oh god no

